# Schlecker - verkauft seine Kunden für blöd.



## Deathstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Verein der Sprachpflege meinte so: "Ey Schlecker, ihr macht unsere Sprache kaputt!"
Schlecker darauf: "Ey Folks, unsere Kunden sind dumm wie Brot. Die brauchen das so."


Quelle:
http://www.ftd.de/un...d/60120992.html





Ich finde das ganze sehr unterhaltsam und wollte euch das nicht vorenthalten, auch wenn es nichtmehr brand-aktuell ist. Hab leider auch nicht gewusst wohin damit - deshalb der neue Thread.
/e: Hab mal den Titel angepasst. ~~


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

Kein Wunder hat die Schlecker-Filiale, die eine Straße von meiner Schule entfernt war, vor ein paar Jahren geschlossen.


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin also weniger intelligent und schnalle einen sprachlich höheren Spruch nicht? Boah, wusste ich ja gar nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke für diesen Lacher am Abend ^-^

Naja, vermutlich sagt er es so offen, weil er glaubt, dass die Schlecker Kunden eben auch keine Zeitung/Zeitschrift lesen, in der das abgedruckt wird *fg*


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich erst bei Schlecker darüber aufregt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aU8ZNg2laqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allgmein finde ich die Mode unter den Unternehmensnamen noch irgendeinen Sinnfreien Furz zu setzen grausig.

*buffed.de*
_intelligence for stupidity_


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Deutsche Sprache zerfällt, leider. Unaufhaltsam aufgrund der Medialen Vorbildfunktion (Internet/Fernsehen meist aus Amerika/England -> Universalsprache)

Ich sehe überall immer wenn ich Scharfen Ketschup (Eigenname, zählt nicht!) kaufen will immer Hot Ketschup...ich frag mich was Leute dann machen die 0 Englisch können!

Aber bei zahlreichen Produkten ist dies so:
Zuckerfreie Cola wird Coke Zero genannt (Wobei da Zuckerkulör als Farbstoff drin ist  ) und Süssigkeiten heissen Curly Wurlys
Aber naja, mich wunderts eher dass das jetzt erst auftaucht, ich wusste das mit Schlecker seit ein paar Tagen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [...]Süssigkeiten heissen Curly Wurlys[...]



Ich werde ehrlich sein: das habe ich noch NIE gehört oO Hab ich irgendwie was verpasst?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich werde ehrlich sein: das habe ich noch NIE gehört oO Hab ich irgendwie was verpasst?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr Lecker übrigens.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Joa die ganzen Anglizismen nerven schon derbe. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Joa die ganzen Anglizismen nerven schon derbe. ^^



Wobei manche Wörter wie "downloaden" ja auch eig germanisch sind


----------



## Saimensays7412 (30. Oktober 2011)

"Come in and find out" = "Komm rein und finde wieder raus" 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wobei manche Wörter wie "downloaden" ja auch eig germanisch sind



Also ich sag immer runterladen, genauso wie ich Mp3-Spieler sage


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

Tja, der Unternehmenssprecher sollte bei der nächsten Vertragsverhandlung besser nicht all zu hoch pokern.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur geniales Marketing! 
Im Artikel steht ja "Auf Kritik am neuen Schlecker-Slogan "For You. Vor Ort" antwortete ein Unternehmenssprecher schriftlich, der Slogan solle schließlich die durchschnittlichen Schlecker-Kunden ansprechen, und diese seien nun mal "dem niederen bis mittleren Bildungsniveau zuzuordnen". "

Wenn ein Schlecker-Kunde das jetzt liest denkt er sich vll... "Hm, ich bin nicht durchschnittlich... Hey, das heißt ja, dass ich dem oberen Bildungsniveau angehöre!" Ergo freut er sich und fröhliche Kunden kaufen eher was


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur geniales Marketing!
> Im Artikel steht ja "Auf Kritik am neuen Schlecker-Slogan "For You. Vor Ort" antwortete ein Unternehmenssprecher schriftlich, der Slogan solle schließlich die durchschnittlichen Schlecker-Kunden ansprechen, und diese seien nun mal "dem niederen bis mittleren Bildungsniveau zuzuordnen". "
> 
> Wenn ein Schlecker-Kunde das jetzt liest denkt er sich vll... "Hm, ich bin nicht durchschnittlich... Hey, das heißt ja, dass ich dem oberen Bildungsniveau angehöre!" Ergo freut er sich und fröhliche Kunden kaufen eher was



Aber ich muss dem Sprecher Ausnahmsweise mal recht geben 
Wenn man richtig hinguckt ist es wirklich so. Mir würds niemals einfallen zu Schlecker zu gehen.


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also ich sag immer runterladen, genauso wie ich Mp3-Spieler sage



Es gibt auf jedenfall oft gute deutsche Alternativen - eben wie "runterladen" oder "Rechner".
Aber bei anderen Begriffen wirkt es einfach gekünstelt und falsch.

Der Mittelweg ist eigentlich der richtige. Sprache verändert sich ständig und nimmt auch Einflüsse anderer Sprachen auf. 
Krampfhaft "coole" englische Wörter zu verwenden ist aber auch eher lächerlich.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt auf jedenfall oft gute deutsche Alternativen - eben wie "runterladen" oder "Rechner".
> Aber bei anderen Begriffen* wirkt es einfach gekünstelt und falsch.*
> 
> Der Mittelweg ist eigentlich der richtige. Sprache verändert sich ständig und nimmt auch Einflüsse anderer Sprachen auf.
> Krampfhaft "coole" englische Wörter zu verwenden ist aber auch eher lächerlich.



Das fühlt sich nur so "falsch" an da man sich daran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die Werbung mit tausend Anglizismen tausendmal besser finde als "Kik ist eben besser, *als wie* man denkt." Ja, die Feldbusch, Verzeihung, Pooth, ist für sowas bekannt. Aber ich krieg jedes Mal aufs Neue die Krise. Ich warte noch auf "das Einzigste" oder "tut" in der Werbung. Wär doch ne Idee: "Kik ist der Einzigste Textildiskont (was zum Teufel ist DISKONT für ein Wort?), der viel besser ist, als wie man denken tut." *schauder*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die Werbung mit tausend Anglizismen tausendmal besser finde als "Kik ist eben besser, *als wie* man denkt." Ja, die Feldbusch, Verzeihung, Pooth, ist für sowas bekannt. Aber ich krieg jedes Mal aufs Neue die Krise. Ich warte noch auf "das Einzigste" oder "tut" in der Werbung. Wär doch ne Idee: "Kik ist der Einzigste Textildiskont (was zum Teufel ist DISKONT für ein Wort?), der viel besser ist, als wie man denken tut." *schauder*



Wir wollen jetzt die normalen Konzerne nicht mit nem Ausbeutenden Unterschichtenladen vergleichen.


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das fühlt sich nur so "falsch" an da man sich daran gewöhnt hat.




Das stimmt einerseits, andererseits könntest Du mit dem Argument für wirklich jedes Wort das sich bereits eingebürgert hat einen neuen Begriff einführen 

Klar, wir können alle im Zwischennetz anschnur sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das stimmt einerseits, andererseits könntest Du mit dem Argument für wirklich jedes Wort das sich bereits eingebürgert hat einen neuen Begriff einführen
> 
> Klar, wir können alle im *Zwischennetz anschnur sein.*



Wieso eigentlich nicht?


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir wollen jetzt die normalen Konzerne nicht mit nem Ausbeutenden Unterschichtenladen vergleichen.



Werbung ist Werbung. Selbst die Bild-Werbung hat mehr Niveau.

Ach, und was ich auch furchtbar finde.. "118000, mit 3 Nullen wie 3 Stullen"... Uärgs.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die Werbung mit tausend Anglizismen tausendmal besser finde als "Kik ist eben besser, *als wie* man denkt." Ja, die Feldbusch, Verzeihung, Pooth, ist für sowas bekannt. Aber ich krieg jedes Mal aufs Neue die Krise. Ich warte noch auf "das Einzigste" oder "tut" in der Werbung. Wär doch ne Idee: "Kik ist der Einzigste Textildiskont (was zum Teufel ist DISKONT für ein Wort?), der viel besser ist, als wie man denken tut." *schauder*


Naja, Anglizismen kann man ja in die Sprache übernehmen und einbinden, aber "als wie" ist einfach falsch


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Das "als wie" hat sich ja auch nur wegen nem Sprachfehler während der Dreharbeiten dieser Hur.. ähm "Frau Pooth" entwickelt.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

Es ist grammatikalisch falsch. Punkt. Egal, von wem es stammt, es läuft im Fernsehen und ich könnte Zustände kriegen, jedes Mal, wenn ich diese Werbung sehe, weil es mit Sicherheit auch grammatikalisch weniger versierte Mitbürger sehen, die dann denken, "als wie" als Ausdruck wäre korrekt. Ich hab ja schon oft den Zwang, jemanden zu korrigieren, der "wie" statt "als" sagt, aber bei "als wie" rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Es ist grammatikalisch falsch. Punkt. Egal, von wem es stammt, es läuft im Fernsehen und ich könnte Zustände kriegen, jedes Mal, wenn ich diese Werbung sehe, weil es mit Sicherheit auch grammatikalisch weniger versierte Mitbürger sehen, die dann denken, "als wie" als Ausdruck wäre korrekt. Ich hab ja schon oft den Zwang, jemanden zu korrigieren, der "wie" statt "als" sagt, aber bei "als wie" rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch.



Das stört aber leider die wenigsten heutzutage, da Intelligenz mit nem Sieb verteilt wird.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem gehört diese Werbung definitiv in diesen Thread mit rein - auch wenn sie keine Anglizismen enthält. Denn meines Erachtens ist "besser, als wie man denkt" noch deutlich schlimmer als (nicht wie!) "komm rein und find wieder raus" und Konsorten.


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nicht?



Sprachliche Parallelwelt. Wir sind keine Franzosen. Siehe Video von oben. 

Was ich auch einen sehr fragwürdigen Trend finde, ist dieses mitten-im-Wort-mit-Großschreibung-anfangen.

Herrliches Beispiel: SparkassenServiceCenter. Hach.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sprachliche Parallelwelt. Wir sind keine Franzosen. Siehe Video von oben.
> 
> Was ich auch einen sehr fragwürdigen Trend finde, ist dieses mitten-im-Wort-mit-Großschreibung-anfangen.
> 
> Herrliches Beispiel: SparkassenServiceCenter. Hach.



Toll ist auch immer das "Anarchistische Schreiben"
Beispiel: Stehcafé
Steh-Cafe
StehCafe
Steh-Caffe
Stehcaffe
stehCafé
usw.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich die Werbung mit tausend Anglizismen tausendmal besser finde als "Kik ist eben besser, *als wie* man denkt." Ja, die Feldbusch, Verzeihung, Pooth, ist für sowas bekannt. Aber ich krieg jedes Mal aufs Neue die Krise. Ich warte noch auf "das Einzigste" oder "tut" in der Werbung. Wär doch ne Idee: "Kik ist der Einzigste Textildiskont (was zum Teufel ist DISKONT für ein Wort?), der viel besser ist, als wie man denken tut." *schauder*


Erinnert mich grad an Johann König "U Bahn". 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JE5zbMh8xD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Als ob Schlecker was besonderes wäre... der einzige Unterschied zu allen anderen ist, dass der nette Herr leider so freimütig war es zuzugeben...


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Media Markt hat wohl die selbe Werbeagentur wie schlecker ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cahogai5za8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

Nein. Die haben nur gerade schönen Mengenrabatt beim örtlichen LSD-Dealer bekommen.


----------



## Tikume (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Media Markt hat wohl die selbe Werbeagentur wie schlecker ^^



Vor allem ist die Botschaft für mich, dass sie nun öffentlich zugeben jahrelang die Verarsche Schiene gefahren zu sein


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Und Vorallem machen sie immernoch dasselbe Preischaos xD


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde eher Kunden doof, die zu Media Markt gehen...bei denen ist doch schon viele viele Jahre bekannt, dass sie Kunden für absolut dämlich verkaufen. Die Preise sind keinen Deut besser als in anderen Geschäften, die "Verkäufer" haben die gleiche Fachkompetenz wie ein Wurstwarenverkäufer in der Käseabteilung und obendrein agieren die ja teilweise noch kriminell bzw. wettbewerbsfeindlich wenn man an die Aktion denkt: "Finde ein Produkt woanders günstiger und erhalte bei uns den selben Preis" wobei NUR (!) Media Markt dieses Produkt verkauft und den anderen Anbietern den Verkauf sogar untersagte...(gibts einen sehr interessanten Bericht in einem Online Blog, wurde hier sogar mal gepostet)

Schlecker ist genauso mies wie Kik, Schlecker überwacht bekanntermaßen ihre Mitarbeiter und zahlt auch noch mies. Und Kik...was soll man dazu noch sagen, ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man Jeans für 5 Euro verkauft und dann noch etwas für die Arbeiter abfallen soll (Stichwort Kinderarbeit)


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kaufe bei Media Markt nichtsmehr seit sie mir Duke Nukem nicht verkauft haben. Ich stand unrasiert und in dreckigen Arbeitsklamotten mit Autoschlüssel und einem 100€ Schein in der Hand an der Kasse und die wollte mir das Spiel nicht verkaufen weil ich weder meinen Lappen noch meinen Perso dabei hatte. Auf die Frage ob ich aussehe als wär ich zu jung meinte sie nur "ich brauch einen Ausweis um das hier freizuschalten" - wie? Die gibt dann ohne mein Einverständnis etwas von meinen Personaldaten in die Kasse ein? Äh ja, gut, dann brauch ich mich bei Dingen wie Origin und Warden auch nichtmehr aufregen.
Jedenfalls hat mich das so genervt das ich seit dem nichtsmehr dort gekauft habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich finde eher Kunden doof, die zu Media Markt gehen...





Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kaufe bei Media Markt nichtsmehr




Ich geh zu Saturn ich will Mediamarkt nicht unterstützen! 
[Achtung Witz!]


Spoiler



Solltet ihr lokale Geschäfte unterstützen sinnt meinen Kommentar als nichtig.


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kaufe bei Media Markt nichtsmehr seit sie mir Duke Nukem nicht verkauft haben. Ich stand unrasiert und in dreckigen Arbeitsklamotten mit Autoschlüssel und einem 100€ Schein in der Hand an der Kasse und die wollte mir das Spiel nicht verkaufen weil ich weder meinen Lappen noch meinen Perso dabei hatte.



Erm, das ist aber absolut korrekt - ich würde denen einen Vorwurf machen würden sie anders verfahren.
Und deinen Perso solltest Du übrigens prinzipiell immer dabei haben.


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich geh zu Saturn ich will Mediamarkt nicht unterstützen!
> [Achtung Witz!]
> 
> 
> ...



Haha lustig. 


Ich unterstütze keinen dieser Märkte. Man kann auch woanders seine Elektronik kaufen. Und das Saturn und Media Markt zusammengehören sollte mittlerweile auch der letzte Bauer mitbekommen haben.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und das Saturn und Media Markt zusammengehören sollte mittlerweile auch der letzte Bauer mitbekommen haben.



Es gibt Leute die haben eine Katze in die Mikrowelle getan um sie zu Trocknen.


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haustier_in_der_Mikrowelle

Hatten wir auch schon in der Schule damals...ist und bleibt ein urbanes Märchen.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erm, das ist aber absolut korrekt - ich würde denen einen Vorwurf machen würden sie anders verfahren.
> Und deinen Perso solltest Du übrigens prinzipiell immer dabei haben.



Da ich mit dem Auto da war hatte ich natürlich meinen Führerschein dabei, der lag allerdings im Auto. Ich fand die ganze Nummer einfach nur peinlich und erachtete dies als Schikane. Wenn mein Opa ne Kiste Bier kauft bittet ihn doch schließlich auch niemand seinen Personalausweis vorzuweisen. Mich jedenfalls hats vergrault.


----------



## Teiby (31. Oktober 2011)

Schlimmer find ich die ganzen Werbeschilder auf dene steht: billig (anstatt günstig)
Aber womöglich sind die Produkte im Preis und in der Qualität billig.

Hier mal ne Definitionsartikel: http://macx.de/journ...standsaufnahme/


----------



## Norua (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich geh zu Saturn ich will Mediamarkt nicht unterstützen!



http://de.wikipedia....-Saturn-Holding

Bringt sehr viel


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Da ich mit dem Auto da war hatte ich natürlich meinen Führerschein dabei, der lag allerdings im Auto. Ich fand die ganze Nummer einfach nur peinlich und erachtete dies als Schikane. Wenn mein Opa ne Kiste Bier kauft bittet ihn doch schließlich auch niemand seinen Personalausweis vorzuweisen. Mich jedenfalls hats vergrault.



das kostet einen kassierer 500 euro strafe wenn er/sie jemanden etwas verkauft der noch zu jung für ist. da würde ich auch nochmal nachgucken 
zumal dein fall doch noch geht, meinem kumpel hatten se damals bei na packung mon cheri nach dem perso gefragt, wegen dem enthaltenen brandwein ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

Sie hat mir ja zugestanden das ich nicht zu jung aussehen würde, es ging dabei lediglich darum das sie irgendwas von meinem Perso abtippen wollte um es in ihrer Kasse freizuschalten.


----------



## Lakor (31. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das kostet einen kassierer 500 euro strafe wenn er/sie jemanden etwas verkauft der noch zu jung für ist. da würde ich auch nochmal nachgucken
> zumal dein fall doch noch geht, meinem kumpel hatten se damals bei na packung mon cheri nach dem perso gefragt, wegen dem enthaltenen brandwein ^^



Auch noch legitim. Den Hammer hab ich vor einem knappen Jahr erlebt: Da hat eine Verkäuferin tatsächlich bei einer Flasche Vitamalz den Ausweis verlangt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein Kumpel damals 21 war, was schon ironisch genug ist. Irgendwann kann man mit unsinnigen Regelungen auch noch Verwirrung stiften, schließlich hat Vita Malz mit normalem oder Alkoholfreien Bier nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Da ich mit dem Auto da war hatte ich natürlich meinen Führerschein dabei, der lag allerdings im Auto. Ich fand die ganze Nummer einfach nur peinlich und erachtete dies als Schikane. Wenn mein Opa ne Kiste Bier kauft bittet ihn doch schließlich auch niemand seinen Personalausweis vorzuweisen. Mich jedenfalls hats vergrault.



Naja wenn dich jemand für jünger hält.. was soll man machen.
Einen Opa wird niemand für zu jung halten. ^^

Mich hat auch mal eine Kellnerin für zu jung gehalten als ich Alkohol bestellt hatte (als ich noch welchen getrunken habe). Hinterher stellte sich raus dass ich sogar älter war als die Kellnerin.
Ihr war das zurecht peinlich, aber ich fands witzig. Solche Kontrollen müssen halt sein. Und Perso hab ich auch immer dabei, selbst wenn ich nur kurz rausfahre.

Edit:



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sie hat mir ja zugestanden das ich nicht zu jung aussehen würde, es ging dabei lediglich darum das sie irgendwas von meinem Perso abtippen wollte um es in ihrer Kasse freizuschalten.



Jetzt erst gelesen, dann überlies das oben einfach ^^
Ob die das eintippen müssen in eine Kasse... hmm gute Frage, ich hab sowas jedenfalls auch noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das kostet einen kassierer 500 euro strafe wenn er/sie jemanden etwas verkauft der noch zu jung für ist. da würde ich auch nochmal nachgucken
> zumal dein fall doch noch geht, meinem kumpel hatten se damals bei na packung mon cheri nach dem perso gefragt, wegen dem enthaltenen brandwein ^^


Und mit 500€ kommt die Kassenkraft noch sehr günstig weg, das ganze kann bis zu 20k für den Markt gehn, wobei 5k davon von der Kassenkraft getragen werden dürfen. Ist bei allen Waren die in irgendeiner Art und Weise Alk enthalten, wie du schon gesagt hast bei Mon Cheri, aber auch zB bei Rittersport Rum-Traube-Nuss oder natürlich bei Zeitschriften mit CD/DVD welche FSK/USK Eingestuft sind.
Und da frag ich als Kassierer dann doch lieber einmal zu viel als einmal zuwenig nach dem Perso.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sie hat mir ja zugestanden das ich nicht zu jung aussehen würde, es ging dabei lediglich darum das sie irgendwas von meinem Perso abtippen wollte um es in ihrer Kasse freizuschalten.



Das wird eine gute Ausrede gewesen sein, um sich überflüssige Diskussionen zu sparen: Sie schiebt es auf die "Technik", sodaß Du ihr gar nicht böse sein und zudem keine weiteren "Argumente" mehr vorbringen kannst - macht eben keinen Sinn, mit der Kasse zu schimpfen . Sie schützt damit ihren Job und erspart sich Zeit.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das wird eine gute Ausrede gewesen sein, um sich überflüssige Diskussionen zu sparen: Sie schiebt es auf die "Technik", sodaß Du ihr gar nicht böse sein und zudem keine weiteren "Argumente" mehr vorbringen kannst - macht eben keinen Sinn, mit der Kasse zu schimpfen . Sie schützt damit ihren Job und erspart sich Zeit.



Glaub mir, es lag daran das sie tatsächlich irgendwas da eingeben musste, ich sehe nämlich wirklich nicht aus wie jemand der unter 20 ist 

Ich hab das mal gegoogled - erster Treffer: http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberger-nachrichten/nuernberg/ausweiskontrolle-media-markt-verargert-kunden-1.641193


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und mit 500€ kommt die Kassenkraft noch sehr günstig weg, das ganze kann bis zu 20k für den Markt gehn, wobei 5k davon von der Kassenkraft getragen werden dürfen. Ist bei allen Waren die in irgendeiner Art und Weise Alk enthalten, wie du schon gesagt hast bei Mon Cheri, *aber auch zB bei Rittersport Rum-Traube-Nuss* oder natürlich bei Zeitschriften mit CD/DVD welche FSK/USK Eingestuft sind.
> Und da frag ich als Kassierer dann doch lieber einmal zu viel als einmal zuwenig nach dem Perso.



*Das* hab ich mich immer mal gefragt. Ist nämlich schon seit Jahren meine Lieblingsschoki und ich hab mir die auch mit 14 oder so gekauft. Und hab mir schon öfter mal die Frage gestellt, wenn da doch echter Rum drin is (was der Fall ist), wieso ich die dann verkauft kriege. Gut zu wissen, danke Humpli x)

Mir macht es übrigens überhaupt nix aus, wenn ich, selbst bei Bier etc., nach meinem Ausweis gefragt werde. Wenn es allerdings wirklich nur darum ging, irgendwelche Daten einzutippen, find ich das dann auch nicht in Ordnung. Ich halt meinen Ausweis meistens sogar fest und der/die Kassierer/in schaut nach dem Datum und gut is.

Und was jemand oben mit dem "billiger" statt "günstiger" oder "preiswerter" geschrieben hat, das geht mir ähnlich. Bei dem Wort billig schwingt immer ein kleiner Unterton von qualitativ minderwertig mit, da es nun mal die ursprüngliche Definition war:



> Bedeutungsübersicht
> 
> 1. niedrig im Preis; nicht teuer; für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld [zu haben]
> 2.
> ...



[Quelle: Duden Online, weil ich meinen Duden grade nicht in der Hand habe]

Wenn ich dann was höre von wegen "Wir sind die Billigsten" etc., runzel ich immer die Stirn und frage mich, ob der PR-Mann da mal die Definition von billig gelesen hat.


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Glaub mir, es lag daran das sie tatsächlich irgendwas da eingeben musste, ich sehe nämlich wirklich nicht aus wie jemand der unter 20 ist
> 
> Ich hab das mal gegoogled - erster Treffer: http://www.nordbayer...kunden-1.641193



Kann ich bestätigen. ^^ Passiert mir bei Media Markt auch hin und wieder, letztens bei Warhammer 40k Space Marine. Aber auch als ich noch da gearbeitet habe trat das ominöse Eintippen bei den Kassen auf. Unsere Kassendamen haben sich dann immer beschwert, weil das ja nur aufhalten würde. Aber genauso schnell wie das "Problem" auftrat verschwand das auch wieder. Scheinbar existieren auch Allzwecknummern, die die Abfrage für den aktuellen Kunden und dessen Einkauf zufrieden stellen. Jedenfalls sehe ich meine Lieblingskassiererin bei MM manchmal schnell was eintippen und das komische USK/FSK Logo auf ihrem Schirm verschwindet.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Oktober 2011)

Aufgrund meiner geringen Körpergröße (1,58m) werde ich andauernd nach dem Ausweis gefragt. Ob Bier, Zigaretten, DVDs, PC-Spiele oder Kinobesuche - immer wird nach dem Ausweis gefragt. Geburtsjahr 1984... Das sorgt schon mal für den einen oder anderen Lacher. Hab sogar mal eine Packung Kaugummis geschenkt bekommen, weil es der Kassiererin peinlich war.

Was Schlecker angeht... Vielleicht gehen nicht nur geistig minderbemittelte Menschen dort einkaufen, aber es laufen mit Sicherheit genug davon herum - er hat somit vollkommen recht. Nur hätte er es lieber nicht öffentlich sagen sollen.

Ansonsten wurden noch MM und Saturn angesprochen und dass man sie nicht unterstützen soll... Mir persönlich ist es vollkommen egal, ob ich meinen Kram nun bei Saturn, MM, Amazon oder sonstwo kaufe. Da, wo ich es am günstigsten bekomme, kaufe ich ein. (Meistens ist das Amazon.) Bei KIK war ich nur einmal, kurz nachdem es bei uns eröffnet hatte. Das Zeug dort ist wahrlich billig und passt zu Frau Pooth. Den Spruch "als wie man denkt" finde ich allerdings genauso daneben wie einige andere hier. Leider hört und liest man derlei geistige Aussetzer viel zu oft im eigenen Umfeld, sodass klar ist, wieso sie im Fernsehen benutzt werden. 
Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist auch die ZDF-Sendung WISO. Seit es diese Sendung gibt, denken sehr viele Hirnis, dass sich 'wieso' nur mit i schreibt...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2011)

Kein Ding Mausi, und selbst das sind dann übrigens nur die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, die Märkte ansich können das ganze dann noch enger eingrenzen. Hab unter anderem schon von Märkten gehört die an Jugendlich zwischen 16 und 18 nicht mehr als 3 Bier pro Person verkaufen.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Was Schlecker angeht... Vielleicht gehen nicht nur geistig minderbemittelte Menschen dort einkaufen, aber es laufen mit Sicherheit genug davon herum - er hat somit vollkommen recht. Nur hätte er es lieber nicht öffentlich sagen sollen.



Leider habe ich bisher noch keinen Ersatz für den Glasreiniger von Schlecker gefunden - der ist mit knapp 1 Euro pro Liter vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her gesehen der ideale Schallplattenreiniger (in Verbindung mit einer "Knosti"). Und die blauen Klosteine sind toll (so schön blaues Wasser...).



> Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist auch die ZDF-Sendung WISO. Seit es diese Sendung gibt, denken sehr viele Hirnis, dass sich 'wieso' nur mit i schreibt...



Gut, das ist ja eine Abkürzung - aber das am Wochenende Sabine Töpperwien tatsächlich in einer Sportreportage "*irgendwer* sein *irgendwas*" sagte (im Sinne von "Peter sein Auto") ließ mich doch tatsächlich hochzucken...


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Oktober 2011)

Davon abgesehen, dass ich DOOM DOOM DOOM  auch total minderjährig gezockt habe, bin ich dennoch der Meinung, dass man bei der Alterskontrolle lieber 10 mal falsch kontrollieren sollte, als einem alt aussehendem Kind eine Flasche Wodka zu verkaufen.


----------

